# Antique shopping, found 2 Japanese. Need help identifying



## Juan (Sep 15, 2019)

hey everyone, so in preparation of buying some sharpening stones i decided to go out and look for some cheap blades to use as practice. as we were shopping i found various cleavers which were cheap enough but came across 2 Japanese knives a deba and santoku. the prices was cheap enough to buy without asking much but the tags only said "old Japanese knife" can anyone translate or know the maker?














20190915_165728



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


















20190915_161302



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


















20190915_161252



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


















20190915_161201



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


















20190915_161151



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


















20190915_161231



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


















20190915_161208



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


















20190915_154343



__ Juan
__ Sep 15, 2019


----------



## ojisan (Sep 15, 2019)

The first one is made by 刀都. I'm a Japanese native speaker, but I can't tell how to read it, maybe Tou-to, meaning sword city. There are not so much information about this name on the internet.

The second deba is 近景 (KinKei). It used to be a brand of Kai, but has been discontinued already.


----------



## Juan (Sep 15, 2019)

ojisan said:


> The first one is made by 刀都. I'm a Japanese native speaker, but I can't tell how to read it, maybe Tou-to, meaning sword city. There are not so much information about this name on the internet.
> 
> The second deba is 近景 (KinKei). It used to be a brand of Kai, but has been discontinued already.



Thank you, that was alot faster than I expected. Now I can try to find some information if possible.


----------



## ojisan (Sep 15, 2019)

sorry the second one is probably pronounced "Chikakage". It's usually Kinkei, but in this case it should be named after a known sword smith in 24th century whose name was 近景 Chikakage.


----------

